# Reference Checks for Rescues



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Is there a list of rescues that have been 
reference checked home visited and are known
so that if you get an offer for a dog you 
know they are going to a good place


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

Generally, you just post a note on this board asking if anybody knows of them or had dealt with them and ask folks to PM or e-mail you.


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Sue I tried to send you a private message but your box is full


----------

